

Ask HN: How does Twitter do geolocation? - BenSchaechter

I've recently been traveling and along the way have been tweeting.  I always check out my location as Twitter determines it.  I'm really amazed with how specific their geolocation system gets.  How are they doing geolocation on such a specific level?<p>Also, where are they getting their spatial overlays?  Sometimes I'm tracked to districts in my own town I never even knew the name of.  I'd love to have access to the source they're getting this data from.
======
byoung2
Probably Google Location Services. That's what Mozilla uses:
<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/geolocation/>

------
abraham
Probably from <http://geoapi.com/> which Twitter acquired in 2009.

